# Canada Business Card printing!



## AmyW (Mar 3, 2012)

I found that the company I've used before in the US, Vista Print, works out of Canada as well and got 1000 cards for $21 with tax, free shipping. Plus I got a coupon in my shipment for 25% off everything on their site. Just wanted to share in case anyone else is looking.

http://www.vistaprint.ca


----------



## Lindy (Jul 2, 2012)

I love Vista Print... I use them for most of my printing.  Great quality at an amazing price..


----------



## terence411 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am using online printing from HK.

its print good but need 4~5 working date.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 12, 2012)

Here is the poster I just had them do for a trade show I'm attending next month...


----------



## Hazel (Aug 12, 2012)

Beautiful poster and very eye catching!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jun 5, 2013)

Love the vertical banner & stand, Lindy.  I have a vertical banner but don't always have a place to hang it.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 5, 2013)

It can be challenging...  I love how they look but they are only practical in certain situations...


----------

